# Nikon d300s



## Dominik (Mar 4, 2013)

Can someone give me a detailed review and their own opinion of the camera!? Is it fast enough for sports like skateboarding, snowboarding or surfing? Is it good for landscape?


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2013)

There are so many reviews out there... but I'm sure you've already waded through them.  Just like any body you can find people who love it, and people who don't. 

I have a D300s I use only for news and sports and I love it.  I'm not afraid to drop it... get it wet, dirty, etc.  It just keeps going.  Speaking of speed however I'm thinking the lens has a lot more to do with it then the body.  The D300s with a 70-200 (or the 80-200) 2.8 you can shoot most night sports without an issue.  I shoot a lot of high school soccer at night with it, which is one of the worst sports as far as speed and lack of light.  For surfing you'll want something longer... For skateboarding something wider.

It's sensor does fine with landscapes.  I've grabbed many an after-storm sunset with it using a variety of different lenses.  A lot of landscape only photographers want a bigger sensor... but hey if money was no object right?  

It's a great body that you can get for a good price considering the features you get.


----------



## Dominik (Mar 4, 2013)

dewey said:


> There are so many reviews out there... but I'm sure you've already waded through them.  Just like any body you can find people who love it, and people who don't.
> 
> I have a D300s I use only for news and sports and I love it.  I'm not afraid to drop it... get it wet, dirty, etc.  It just keeps going.  Speaking of speed however I'm thinking the lens has a lot more to do with it then the body.  The D300s with a 70-200 (or the 80-200) 2.8 you can shoot most night sports without an issue.  I shoot a lot of high school soccer at night with it, which is one of the worst sports as far as speed and lack of light.  For surfing you'll want something longer... For skateboarding something wider.
> 
> ...



Thank you  Would you recommend the d300s or the new d7100?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 4, 2013)

I would get the D300s if you can afford it if your mainly using it for fast action. That's just my two cent.


----------



## Dominik (Mar 4, 2013)

Patriot said:


> I would get the D300s if you can afford it if your mainly using it for fast action. That's just my two cent.



Why?


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2013)

I really can't compare it to the 7100.  I'm sure the 7100 will handle low light a little better... it obviously has more megapixels, but that just means bigger file size most of the time.

The D300s is more metal than plastic... the 7100 is more plastic than metal.  (Forgive me for calling poly carbonate plastic) 

The D300s is much heavier, which I need.  For whatever reason a big, heavy, metal Nikon is the only body that is comfortable in my hands.  Put a grip on that D300s and fill it with batteries.  It doubles as a defensive weapon.

For action sports I have found the D300s does better than a D7000.  Again - haven't seen or touched a D7100 so I can't say.

For the money I'd buy a nice used D300s, the MBD-10 grip, fill it with rechargeable AAs and have $400 left over for lenses.


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2013)

I also like the control layout of the D300s.  The control layout matches up my past cameras like the D200 and it matches up to my D800.

I guess I can't learn more than one layout at a time.  LOL!


----------



## TheLost (Mar 4, 2013)

You are opening up a HUGE can or worms asking D300s or D7100 

The D300s is built to PRO standards.  The body is very tough and slightly bigger then most DX cameras.  It has a larger buffer that lets it sustain a faster FPS longer.  It has a few extra buttons that (some say) make it quicker to use.   It also has a 7 year old sensor in it.

The D7100 is new.. with a NEW modern sensor (24mp and no low-pass filter).  It is weather/dust sealed (more so then the D7000).  It has a magnesium top, bottom and back but its wrapped in a plastic body.  It's also smaller and lighter then the D300s.  Like the D300s it has a 51 point auto-focus system however it has been updated to be more like the D4/D800 system (again, the D300 is basically 7 years old).  The D7100 has a limited buffer that slows the camera down once its full.  

They are both good cameras (even though nobody has held a D7100 yet  ) and i don't think you can go wrong with either.  I would try to find a place you can hold both and see which feels better in your hands.  I went with the D7000 (and i've pre-ordered the D7100) over the D300s for sports and i don't regret it.  The only thing i wish the D7000/D7100 had was an AF-ON button like the D300s.


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2013)

I will agree with I don't think you can go wrong with either... and I also agree on the AF-ON!


----------



## Dominik (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your input it means a lot to me!


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2013)

There's a lot of good people on this site... no matter which one you buy you'll find a good home here.


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 4, 2013)

Besides high ISO the D300 is an awesome camera.  I think if Nikon didn't have a D400 up it's sleeves the D7100 could have trumped the D300 in every area except build.  The D7100 specs look great with a big exception to the buffer.  I'm in the woods, near water, crawling on rocks and sandy beach so the build quality (full magnesium) is very important to me.  Also I'm a birder so high frame rate and buffer are the next important thing to me.  The D7100 only has a 6 or 7 shot raw buffer which is way too low for sports or wildlife.  It does go to 12 shots in the crop mode.  I have the D300 (non s) with a grip so I get 8 FPS for about 20 shots.  More more casual use I think the D7100 is going to be a fantastic camera for most people!  Either way you will have a great camera.  The D300 was good enough for Photo of the Year   Just saying....


----------



## Dominik (Mar 4, 2013)

It's becoming such a hard pick, I want a camera that requires my needs for as long as possible, even if it is older I don't mind it at all. I was going to get an FX camera but I don't have the money for the lenses and I don't want to put it to waist with DX lenses. I rather just have a DX format camera until I have a good job that can support an FX camera with the proper lenses. I'm hoping they release a d400 or any type of upgrade of the d300s, but I will gladly go for the d7100


----------



## Usul (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm waiting D400, too. I guess if you already have a camera you better wait few months (or 1 year). The price of d7100 will be lower or even they'll release D400 as rumored in first half of this year.


----------



## TheLost (Mar 7, 2013)

There are no rumors of a D400... there is a small group of people hoping/wishing/dreaming for a D300 replacement.


----------



## Rafterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Dominik said:


> I will gladly go for the d7100



Don't rule out the D7000 either. The D7100 is $1,200 for the body alone, while the D7000 can be picked up for $900 new or $750 refurbished (what I bought). I don't know what your budget is, but even if you buy a new D7000, that gives you $300 extra to put towards a nice lens over the D7100. IMHO, the D7000 would be fine to shoot skateboarding, snowboarding or surfing. The lenses you buy will better determine what you can shoot effectively. As mentioned above, something wider would be better for skateboarding, while surfing will require some reach (at least 200-300mm I'd say). The D300s is a great camera to be sure, but keep some other options open, because pretty much anyone here will tell you that quality glass is the most important thing, not the body.


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2013)

go for the D300. It's rugged reliable and produces a great image.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 7, 2013)

Not exactly the same cameras as what your asking about, but I own a D7000 and just recently picked up a D300 and more and more I find myself going to the D300 to use. I don't notice much diffrence in photo quality but the D300 just feels better and i keep winding up with it in my hands.


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 13, 2013)

I can't believe they still sell the D300s, as I see no place for it in Nikons current lineup. 

Choose the D7000 if you want:
better resolution
The ability to capture a wider dynamic range
Better color depth
Better image quality
Better ISO performance
Higher ISO range
Better battery life
The ability to autofocus video

Choose the D300s if you want:
More autofocus points
weather sealing
dual card slots 
heavier body


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 14, 2013)

Dominantly said:


> I can't believe they still sell the D300s, as I see no place for it in Nikons current lineup.
> 
> Choose the D7000 if you want:
> better resolution
> ...


By more AF points you mean better af system, You forgot to add 8 fps with grip, much longer battery life with en-el4 battery in grip, dedicated af-on button, direct controls for metering and AF mode and a 10 pin connector (for those that need it) and it's not just the weather sealing it is the full magnesium body.  Yes it still has a place in the Nikon lineup for wildlife and sport shooters....


----------



## Dominantly (Mar 14, 2013)

It doesn't come with a grip, so I didn't mention the increase in fps. The D7100 shares that same fancy AF system, and a magnesium alloy body with moisture/dust protection.

If a couple FPS are worth it, then that's cool, but I'd never be able to purchase such a camera when a new model exists that blows it out of the water in image quality capability, not to mention $500 cheaper which is money towards glass.


----------



## Usul (Mar 14, 2013)

TheLost said:


> There are no rumors of a D400... there is a small group of people hoping/wishing/dreaming for a D300 replacement.


Ok, i'm a one of that 'small' group


----------



## shadowlands (Mar 14, 2013)

If you can live without video, hop on a D300 and bank the left over money for glass!!!


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 14, 2013)

Dominantly said:


> It doesn't come with a grip, so I didn't mention the increase in fps. The D7100 shares that same fancy AF system, and a magnesium alloy body with moisture/dust protection.
> 
> If a couple FPS are worth it, then that's cool, but I'd never be able to purchase such a camera when a new model exists that blows it out of the water in image quality capability, not to mention $500 cheaper which is money towards glass.


Sorry I was thinking used market.  The D7100 is going to be a great camera I think.  It's a shame about the buffer.  I fall too much in the woods and I have seen a 5dm3 shatter because it doesn't have a full mag alloy body, not sure why Nikon didn't include a full mag alloy body, a bigger buffer and a higher frame rate,  there are a bazillion people waiting for the D300 replacement and the D7100 is so close....  but for many people it will be great.


----------



## scaquariumdiver (Mar 16, 2013)

I love mine! I would like to upgrade my glass soon. The 18-200 is a fine lens, but I want something a little faster.


----------



## robolepa (Mar 18, 2013)

The D300s is an outstanding camera.  I just sold mine on ebay a couple weeks ago after purchasing the D600 in November, and it was really hard parting with it.  I got a better sensor with the D600.  The image quality blew me away the second I started shooting with it, but that's the only real endorsement I can give it.  I shouldn't say that - it has other features I like in addition to the image quality, but ever time I have to use that lockable exposure dial, (which is identical on the D7000 and D7100), it's all I can do not to heave it out the window.  Is it just me?


----------



## cupic (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree above .The D300s is classed as pro DX and with grip its complete.The added bonus is I use the D300s with D700 and control are full all arguments the same so it works

cheers


----------



## Kyyo24 (Mar 25, 2013)

i absolutely LOVE mine! my first camera was a d3000 and once i learned what i wanted to shoot and realized its limitations, i upgraded to a used d300s. sure you can get better resolution, higher iso and more mp with these newer cameras but will it make that big of a difference? the build quality doesnt compare to any other dx camera (new ones) and i love the button layout, mostly iso, white balance and quality on top and AF-ON. you wont realize how much you like this button layout until you get use to it and then try to go back to another camera that doesnt have it. i have a grip on mine and its a beast and with 8fps and with its af system is good enough for anything you want to shoot. the lens will determine what you will use it for, ive used 17mm for landscape all the way to 500 for sports. ive looked at the new cameras and theres somethings that are better but theres enough i dont like, like the button layout, so until a REAL upgrade for it comes out, ill hang on to it.


----------



## Centropolis (Jun 5, 2013)

Dominantly said:


> I can't believe they still sell the D300s, as I see no place for it in Nikons current lineup.
> 
> Choose the D7000 if you want:
> better resolution
> ...



Two words for the sports photographers choosing between the D300s and D7100:

Buffer Size


----------

